# Grooming a Natural Tail



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Both pebbles and Jasper have the base of their tails shaved for about an inch which stops this, and looks quite effective.

As for the length of the other hair on the tail I'm not sure if it's ever been cut.
The problem is that they go to the groomers and I'm a man....so only notice the obvious!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL that's cute  Is their tail hair long and flowing? Or does the hair look like the rest of the body?


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Pebbles is more curly but his tail hair is straighter, Jasper's is more flowing and reminds me of basil brush (only those in the UK over 40 would know who he is!) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guccigrl (Apr 11, 2013)

I just scissor the tail to even up the hair but I do not shave it. Natural tails are all gorgeous and so expressive.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucia's tail is also natural........ it was shaved (1 third) when I got her, looked horrible, I hated it!...... I let it all grow out and now I keep the hair on the whole tail the same length, same as Guccigrl, I just trim it with scissors.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what I did about a week ago! After her surgery and had on the collar, I thought it would be a great time to do some grooming. I trimmed her sani area by the tail and then trimmed about 1" up the tail, just enough to keep clean. The rest of her tail is about 2-2 1/2"s in length.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I shave Poppy's tail about a quarter to a third of its length at the root, with a sani trim and a small triangle trimmed on her back. I rather do it by eye - a third proved too much, so I grew it out again, but I like the effect of some shaving.


----------

